# Wireless internet at BCV or VWL?



## 3kids4me (Jan 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is wireless internet at either BCV or VWL?  

Thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 20, 2009)

No wireless internet at BCV or VWL. All of the DVC resorts are hardwired for internet access.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks.  Does that mean that, if I bring a laptop, I have to have some kind of cable to plug it in?  Or, is the cable already there in the rooms?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 20, 2009)

There is a cable in the room, usually in a bag, hanging in the closet.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks!  (So, only one connection per villa then...even for a two bedroom?)


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 21, 2009)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks!  (So, only one connection per villa then...even for a two bedroom?)



I think so, I didn't go check the 2nd bedroom at SSR when we were there at Thanksgiving. That was a dedicated unit, connection at the desk in the master.

You might get 2 if you get a lockoff. I didn't go check the studio side of our BWV unit this past weekend.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 21, 2009)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks!  (So, only one connection per villa then...even for a two bedroom?)




I THINK this is accurate.  I don't recall seeing a 2nd setup at SSR or OKW.

One thing worth mentioning - the wired hookup at SSR is only in the master bedroom at the desk.  Not the most convient place if you are trying to get something done while others are sleeping or the kids are napping.

Next time I'm bringing a 30 foot ethernet cable from home so I can bring the laptop into the kitchen area.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 21, 2009)

Ooh yeah - you should also know unless you are a DVC member is cost about $10 per 24 hour period of use.


----------

